# New YouTube app



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

Just discovered the new YouTube app which:
1) takes a few seconds to load
2) does not support multi-key typing (text style)
3) has a more difficult to use keyboard layout than before
4) does not automatically search if you pause typing
5) doesn't play any selected video - just a blank screen

That's progress


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Aiui the old one was written specially by TiVo.

The new one is the "standardised" one written by google 
- it now looks identical in interface to other YouTube apps on other smart TVs


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Can you not sign into your account on this one? I couldn't see where you might do it anywhere.

I use YouTube on my TV to show 'favourites' to family that I bookmark on my Mac. I can't imagine ever using YouTube to just browse the sea of crap that's on there. So this seems a step back for me.

Luckily, my Sony Bravia has YouTube too, so I can just switch to that instead. Seems a shame though.


----------

